# هل من الممكن شحن 10 بطاريات من لوح شمسي قدرته 500 واط



## ehsansabah (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
سؤالي الى كل من لديه خبره بالطاقة الشمسيه 
اذا كان عندي الواح توليد طاقة شمسيه قدرتها 500 واط فهل اتمكن من شحن 10 بطاريات سعه كل واحدة 200 امبير\ساعة واذا كان ذلك ممكنا فكم هو الوقت المستغرق لشحن جميع البطاريات واذا كان غير ممكن فهل يؤدي هذا الى تلف في اللوح كما في شاحنه البطاريات العاديه الصغيرة التي تحترق عندما يكون حمل الشحن كبير ارجو الاجابة باستفاضة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د حسين (28 أغسطس 2010)

تحية طيبة
 نعم يمكن شحنها وتحتاج نظريا الى 333 ساعة ولكن بفرض ان مردود الواح الطاقة الشمسية هو 33% في احسن الأحوال فيكون الزمن اللازم لشحنها جميعا هو 500 ساعة شمس . اما احتمال تعطل اللألواح فهو غير وارد بسبب ان استطاعة الألواح هي التي تحدد شدة تيار الشحن وليس البطاريات
 أرجو ان تفيدك هذه المعلومات واتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## ehsansabah (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز دكتور حسين على المعلومة ولكن الفترة الطويلة لشحن البطاريات مخيبة للامال كنت اظنها اقل من هذا الوقت ولكن على الاقل الان عرفت ان الالواح لاتتضرر اذا كان الحمل كبير .


----------



## ehsansabah (28 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز دكتور حسين كيف يتم حسابها نظريا?
لكي اقوم بحسابات على احمال شحن اخرى .
اكرر شكري لك


----------



## د حسين (29 أغسطس 2010)

*الأمر بسيط جدا*



ehsansabah قال:


> اخي العزيز دكتور حسين كيف يتم حسابها نظريا?
> لكي اقوم بحسابات على احمال شحن اخرى .
> اكرر شكري لك


تحية طيبة
الأمر بمنتهى السهولة : بفرض بطارية واحدة 200 أمبير ساعة يعني ان شدة تيار الشحن (بالأمبير )مضروبا بعدد ساعات الشحن يجب أن يساوي سعة البطارية وهو 200 أمبير ساعة فمثلا هذه البطارية تشحن بتيار 10 أمبير لمدة 20 ساعة أو 5 أمبير لمدة 40 ساعة وهكذا....والذي يحدد شدة التيار هي قوة الشاحن وفرق الكمون والمقاومات الداخلية للشاحن والبطارية ..
أما مايخص الألواح الشمسية فان الرقم 500 وات... يعني ان اللوح يعطي لبطارية 12 فولك تيار شحن قدره 500 تقسيم 12 اي تقريبا 40 أمبير بشرط ان يكون اللوح مواجها تماما للشمس وعند الظهيرة وفي منطقة خط الاستواء وفي الأوقات من العام الذي تكون فيه الشمس عمودية والجو صاف من الغبار والغيوم .. .. وماعدا ذلك يقلل نسبة الاستفادة مثل تغير نقاوة الجو وازدياد ميل اللوح عن تعامده مع اشعة الشمس لذا نحصل على مردود أقل وهذا ما قصدته ب 33% وهو مبالغ فيه قليلا حيث ان الشركات المصنعة تتحدث عن كفاءة تتراوح بين 16 % الى 40 % على ذمتهم والله أعلم ... أتمنى لك التوفيق ​


----------



## جمعان9 (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ehsansabah (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك د.حسين وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وتقبل الله صيامكم واعمالكم


----------



## حمدان المغني (4 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
حقيقة لفت انتباهي هذا الموضوع والمعذرة ان المشاركة قديمة 
ومع احترامي للاخ حسين

الرجل يقول ان معه 10 بطاريات من 200 أمبير يعني 2000 أمبير
ومعه خليه مصدر شحن قوة 500 وات يعني 40 أمبير 
كم يحتاج وقت للشحن 
2000÷ 40 =50 
يعني 50 ساعة متواصله للشحن 
50 ساعة الوقت المطلوب للشحن 

وﻻ أعرف كيف طلعت مع الاخ حسين 500 ساعه 

ارجو الانتباه.


----------



## د حسين (12 يوليو 2015)

حمدان المغني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حقيقة لفت انتباهي هذا الموضوع والمعذرة ان المشاركة قديمة
> ومع احترامي للاخ حسين
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز حمدان 
اسف للتأخر بالرد لظروف انقطاعي الطويل
والرد ان قدرة 500 وات هي نظريا تكتبها الشركات على الواح الطاقة الشمسية وتقصد بها القدرة المثالية في الظروف المثالية التي ذكرناها ولكن ما يوجد في الواقع ان المردود يهبط الى 10% من القيمة النظرية ويكون محظوظا من يحصل على هذه القيمة وبالتالي كلامك صحيح نظريا ومضروب ب10 عمليا ..... ولك الشكر ..... وارجومن صاحب السؤال ان يزودنا بالنتائج العملية اذا توفرت لديه ...وشكرا


----------



## حمدان المغني (10 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا اخي حسين . 
كلامك منطقي من ناحية مراعاة الظروف المناخية أيضا . وبالتالي يجب الاخذ بعين الاعتبار للمناخ اذا كانت السماء مغيمة وﻻ يوجد شمس فهذا يعني ان الشحن سيقل بنسبة تزيد عن النصف الطبيعي.

لكن الامر الملفت للنظر أيضا والذي قد ﻻ يعرفه بعض الاخوة أن الشمس حتى لو كانت قوية والخلاياء الشمسية تشحن بقوة 20 أمبير مثﻻ في الظروف الطبيعية فﻻ تستغرب عندما تﻻحظ ان الخﻻياء تشحن بقوة 5 أمبير فقط والشمس قوية . والسبب أن البطارية قد أو شكت على الأمتﻻء بالشحن وكلما امتلئت يقل مقدار الشحن الذي يدخل اليها وذلك بفعل منظم الشحن وهذا لاسباب تقنية من المصنعين حتى ﻻ تتلف البطارية . 
وقد طرحت هذه المعلومة عندما ﻻحظت الكثير من المستخدمين يﻻحظون ذلك فيقومون بإعادة توجية الخﻻياء ومفاقدتها معتقدين ان سبب ذلك هو من الخﻻياء والحقيقة ان السبب هو ما ذكرت اعﻻه . 
وسبحان الله كل يوم نكتشف شي جديد . والعلم فعﻻ ليس له نهايه . تحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق.


----------



## علي حسين (6 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم :



> وهذا ما قصدته ب 33% وهو مبالغ فيه قليلا حيث ان الشركات المصنعة تتحدث عن كفاءة تتراوح بين 16 % الى 40 % على ذمتهم والله أعلم ...​



كفاءة الالواح للطاقة الشمسية تقاس في ظروف معياريه STC stands for Standard Test Conditions

- تتعرض خلاله الى مصدر اضاءة صناعي شدته 1000واط/ م . مربع .. وهو الكمية المقدرة لضوء الشمس الطبيعي وقت الظهيرة عندما تكون الشمس عمودية .. والجو خال من الاغبرة اضافة الى خلو سطوح الالواح من الاوساخ .
- درجة الحرارة ثابته (25 درجة مئويه ) .. ولكل لوح معامل يحدد تاثير الحرارة على الكفاءة .. حيث تقل الكفاءة بارتفاع درجة الحرارة .
- ضروف الارتفاع والضغط الجوي .. حيث تقاس عند Air Mass =1.5

* تعتمد كفاء الالواح الشمسية المتعارف عليها ( الالواح التي لا تستخدم طرق تركيز الاشعة الشمسية) على مادة الالواح الشمسية وهناك ثلاثة انواع (انظر الرابطhttp://file:///E:/نظام الطاقة الشمس...of Solar Cell, Solar Photovoltaic Modules.htm)
وتتراوح الكفاءة مجملة لجميع الانواع ما بين 11 الى 22 % فقط .
ويقصد بالكفاءة هنا مقدار الطاقة المستفادة من المجومع الكلي الساقط على اللوح ..
فمثلا اذا كانت الطاقة الساقطة على اللوح ( بمساحة متر مربع واحد وكفاءة 15%) مساوية الى 800واط / م .مربع .
فان قدرة اللوح المستفاد منها تكون مساوية الى 120 واط

* وعند تصميم الالواح فان المردود المتوقع من اللوح يعتمد على عوامل اخرى ايضا ( الاغبرة والاتربة , درجة الحرارة , زاوية سقوط الشمس , عمر اللوح ومدة استخدامه ) .. وتتراوح قيمة المردود من القيمة الاسمية للطاقة المسجلة (Wp)على اللوح من 60-70 % ,وهناك عامل اخر يدخل في الحسابات التصميمية وهو الطاقة الضائعة في الشحن وتقدر ب20% ..

يعني( مجموعة الواح موصولة ) بقدرة اسمية كبرى Wp500 نتوقع منه مردود لا يتجاوز 280 واط خلال الفترة المشمسة من النهار .


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 أكتوبر 2015)

علي حسين قال:


> ا
> يعني( مجموعة الواح موصولة ) بقدرة اسمية كبرى Wp500 نتوقع منه مردود لا يتجاوز 280 واط خلال الفترة المشمسة من النهار .



هذه نفس التقديرات التي أتوقعها من مجموع هذه الألواح الشمسية لأن حسب متوسط الطاقة الشمسية الساقطة علي مصر​.. فإن متوسط القدرة سيكون 400 واط .. وإذا حسبنا الجزء المفقود في البطارية و الإنفرتر و منظم الجهد و ليكن 30 % سيكون متوسط القدرة المتوقعة سنوية هي 280 واط 

بارك الله فيك م . على
 
..


محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ... كيف حالك د.حسين .
> أنتمنى أنت تكون بخير و يكون رمضان وعيد عليكم طيب ..
> 
> لفت إنتباهي موضوع المردود من الطاقة الشميسة .... سوف أتكلم عنه في مصر
> ...


----------



## التلغراف (20 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
كما قال الاخوة القيمة المكتوبة في "الظروف المعيارية" وقت الاختبار للألواح في المصنع وبعد التركيب تحت اشعة الشمس عن تجربة للوح 60واط اعطاني 32 واط. بسبب عوامل المقاومة الداخلية لمتحكم الشحن و زاوية الشمس وحرارة اللوح كلما زادت قلة الكفاءة.


----------

